# Early labour - How long did your latent phase last?



## Jayneypops

Hi,

Ive been having various signs/symptoms for a couple of days (ongoing menstrual cramps, backache, diarrhea, increased discharge etc etc) and since 2am this morning the cramps have increased in intensity and my MW has confirmed I'm probably in the latent phase of early labour. She did say it can vary between women and that it could last 24 hours or more :wacko:

Im wondering, for those ladies who are already moms, how long were you in this latent phase before either your waters broke or full on contractions started??


----------



## Vesta

I was having contractions for 30 hours before my waters broke. I went to the hospital 6 hours later and I was 4cm dialted, which I believe is what is considered active labour. So 36 hours in early labour. LO was born 2 hours later.


----------



## Blah11

i had a day of on/off contractions. When they got regular and i felt i was really in labour, it was only another 3 hours until he was born.


----------



## xsadiex

I think mine was about 28 hours and then 9 hours of active labour, quite tiring but still very do-able. I think it was so long as he was my first! I was quite glad it was long, as I had37 hours of contractions in total but the build up was so slow it wasn't quite as shocking towards the end x


----------



## sequeena

I lost my plug at 39+6 and irregular contractions started at the same time. I was still only 1-2cm at 40+2 but at 1am at 40+3 I finally got to the 3cm mark and gave birth at 07:42am that morning.

So latent phase for me was 3 days in total.


----------



## HelenJane

3 days too :( it was horrible


----------



## Odd Socks

first labour - latent labour was 16 hours, but my waters broke at the start. i gave birth after 6.5 hours of established labour.

second labour my latent phase was 7 hours. i gave birth after 1.5 hours of established labour, 10 minutes after my waters broke.

good luck!

xx


----------



## nikki79

Started to have noticeable contraction at 4am on the monday morning and was admitted to the birth suite at 4cm dilated at 12:45am on the Tuesday morning. My waters didn't till just after this Sam was here in under 3hours of water going and after only 4 pushes.


----------



## Hels_Bells

It will be two weeks on Monday for me. Yikes.


----------



## MrsAgar

Two days... Contractions were so bad at night I couldn't sleep. I was exhausted by the time I was ready to deliver!


----------



## wamommy

With my first I had pretty light contractions for 4 or 5 hours (so light I didn't even think it was labor) and then "real" labor for 6 hours after that. 

With my second I woke up from a dead sleep, went pee, and labor hit me like a mac-truck! My husband rushed me to the hospital, and I had my daughter less than an hour later... 

Labor is so unpredictable. Trying to figure out what is going to happen is impossible! I'd say, as tough as it is to do, try to relax and get some rest. Once active labor starts up you'll need all of your energy!

Good luck, and I wish you a healthy baby and an easy birth! :)


----------



## lalila0007

So far I have been in early labor since Friday at 2 AM so....four days thus far. Going soon the check progress again. Hopefully it will be soon!!


----------



## Jayneypops

Hi ladies,

Since posting I have had our DD. I wsa in latent labour for what felt like FOREVER. (actually around 36 hours) before being induced as baby had meconium and I wasnt progressing past 1cm.
Once induced I went from 1cm to 10cm in about 3 hours, and with 15 mins of pushing she was here!

:)

Good luck to any moms to be x


----------



## lalila0007

Jayneypops said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Since posting I have had our DD. I wsa in latent labour for what felt like FOREVER. (actually around 36 hours) before being induced as baby had meconium and I wasnt progressing past 1cm.
> Once induced I went from 1cm to 10cm in about 3 hours, and with 15 mins of pushing she was here!
> 
> :)
> 
> Good luck to any moms to be x

Congratulations!


----------



## Fizzio

My contractions started 10pm Monday and had them spaced 3-10 mins apart until the Friday am when I started in active phase. LO born early hours Sat. Latent is a bad term - didn't feel latent to me. Was shattered when she was delivered after 4 nights of no sleep!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

first baby was in early labour 14 days, went into labour 40+3
second baby 7 days, ended up having sweep went into labour 41+1


----------



## HubscheFrau

minor contraction the evening before, but they stopped long enough for me to sleep. they started again about 10 am and continued till i went to the hospital, about 2 pm, plus another 3 hours before they broke my water


----------



## Meredith2010

Latent phase was about 4 hours - that was from first twinge to 4cm dilated
Active phase was 1 hr 56 minutes, with 12 minutes of pushing

I'm scared to think how quick this one is going to be...!


----------

